# List Owner for the IBS Discussion Group on Yahoo



## texasbluebonnets (Sep 6, 2002)

IF someone knows who the list owner of the yahoo IBS diisscussion goup is could you please stop in the yahoo group, the members there are requesting a moderator. And we need the list owner to help us with that.


----------

